# For Si, and anyone else interested



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

Heres a crappy movement shot of the lemania.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

Here it is


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello James

As mentioned in the chat last night, nice find









Here's a pic of the movement in mine.

(ps don't forget you need to email me tonight)

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Clearly a different movement in our respective watches, so lucky you didn't take me up on my bet last night









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Lovely looking movement there G. Any more ino on how the two hands work /how the split timer works?

Si


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

I havnt got round to stripping it down yet. It could do with a service so when i get round to it i will take some shots of the mechanism.


----------

